# First Day Out With Brandy



## Silverbear (5/7/14)

I am now part of the enlightened, Reo for me, Brandy has treated me like a real lady today, she has kept me satisfied all day, and she just made my life easy and pleasurable.


However I think she needs a sister, so I will start looking for an suitable sister for Brandy.

Love my Reo

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## MurderDoll (5/7/14)

Best buy ever hey? 
I can't imagine being without mine now. I absolutely adore mine so much! You could call me obsessed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/7/14)

Wishing you all the best @Silverbear 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/7/14)

Awesome, way to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

@Silverbear congratulations and here's your badge:




And if you like a "Bear" like ava:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silverbear (12/7/14)

Thanks Johan.

Check new avatar

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (12/7/14)

Enjoy @Silverbear and know I'm so jelous of your Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

johan said:


> @Silverbear congratulations and here's your badge:
> 
> View attachment 7985
> 
> ...


 
@johan the avatar guru!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

Silverbear said:


> Thanks Johan.
> 
> Check new avatar


 
Glad you like it (PS. that one I stole from another forum)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

Silver said:


> @johan the avatar guru!


 
No not a ava-guru, just know where to steal them

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (12/7/14)

That's a sexy looking Reo @Silverbear, all the best.


----------

